# Using pf in jail



## folivora (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello,

Can i I run pf inside the jail[ ]? 

I am trying to use pf inside of the jail, but it doens't doesn't load up.

i I have enabled pf in jail rc.conf.

Question goes, is this even possible ?

- Folivora


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 3, 2010)

AFAIK, Only if you use VIMAGE
Otherwise no.

Sorry I don't know the details about VIMAGE


----------



## folivora (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks,

I just noticed that jail doesn't have it's its own kernel.


- Folivora


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2010)

You normally use the firewall that's running on the host. But as killasmurf86 noted, you may be able to use VIMAGE. Not sure if it would work with PF, I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 4, 2010)

I think It works with ipfw only (there was some discussion about this on mailing list)


----------

